# Perte des PDF suite à IOS 5



## MarcPJ31 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer mon iPad 2 vers IOS 5, le tout branché à mon iMac Leopard, avec le dernier iTunes 10.5.
Bilan : il m'a effacé tous mes PDF, mes MP3 et mes films personnels !
Au final, ce n'est pas trop grave, car j'avais des sauvegardes...
Mais là, impossible de les remettre !

Avant, j'utilisais le glisser-déposer depuis iTunes : cela fonctionnait impeccable pour les Livres PDF, les MP3 et les films.
Par exemple, je me mettais sous iTunes dans Livres, et je glissais-déposais mes PDF et cela fonctionnait. Je n'ai aucune synchronisation d'activé.

Maintenant, c'est impossible.
Qu'arrive-t-il ?
Y a-t-il un moyen pour corriger ce pb ?

Merci d'avance pour toute aide.

-- Marc

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé la solution tout seul mais cela peut servir pour d'autres.
Il suffit d'aller dans le résumé et cliquer sur "Gérer Manuellement la musique et les vidéos".
Ce cochon de iOS me l'avait désactivé.

Ouf !

-- Marc


----------



## MarcPJ31 (20 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Quand je dis "aller dans le résumé", c'est sous iTunes (sur le Mac) dans l'onglet "Général" ou "Résumé" (je ne me souviens plus exactement), il y a une option à cocher en bas, qui s'appelle "Gérer Manuellement la musique et les vidéos".

-- Marc


----------

